# Week 15|16 B&W challenge: Vanishing point



## zulu42 (Apr 18, 2021)

Welcome!

This challenge will run until May 1, 2021.
The B&W Challenge is a fun thing, no competition and no prizes, this challenge will run for a period of two weeks. Please, only new photos taken during the duration of this challenge.

_Our next challenge is to find or create a vanishing point in the composition. Formed when parallel lines converge, a striking and effective way to show depth in an image. Black and White can showcase simple elements so beautifully - like a vanishing point._

_ Think outside the box-or take a wide angle shot inside a box: the edges will form a vanishing point_!

Here's a nice link for inspiration
Understanding Vanishing Points - NYIP Photo Articles

Please enjoy the challenge!


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 18, 2021)

Good challenge, Zulu.


----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## Tropicalmemories (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## zulu42 (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Apr 20, 2021)

Another RR location


----------



## zulu42 (Apr 20, 2021)

Mirrored verticals


----------



## smithdan (Apr 20, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## smithdan (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## jcdeboever (Apr 28, 2021)




----------

